# Multi Media AutoResponder glitch..



## fascina (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi,

I've installed the Multi Media AutoResponder and it seems to be working fine. 

The only thing that is not working for me is the html feature email format. When I click on the HTML audio/video/enhanced) feature I jut get a gray box.

When I try to access the richedit.html page it does come up normally...

And I'm not sure on how to the back-up of all the email lists.

If you have any other working auto responder script with the source code that would also be intersting.. to me...:wave:

I really appreciate a any help... 

Thanks to all!!!!:wave:


----------



## seeker1331 (Feb 10, 2008)

I assume you are using Internet Explorer 7, if you are the html will not show up. You need to downgrade it to IE 6. As soon as you do that the html will work fine. It also does not work in Mozzila Firefox.

I hope this helps, Harold:wave:


----------



## Tedstream (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Fascina,

I had similar problems and started searching for information after buying 2 of these programs. I ran into the following blog: prosperity66.blogspot.com/2007/07/have-you-heard-about-multi-media.html 

Other people have made comments there and one of them is from daren, the original designer of the program. 

Here is what he had to say: Daren said... 
Hi I am the product creator of the original Multi Media Autoresponder Software Script.

I sold version 1 and 2 with resell rights and sold source code rights to a limited number of resellers that rebranded the script as their own.

Unfortunately a number of resellers have created a bug on their version of the script and are selling the unworkable script at a very low price.

Therefore I created a new version 3 that is totally bug free plus has many new improved features. http://www.autoemailresponse.com

Also you can access support from the product developers direct from:
http://www.autoemailresponse.com/support.html

Due to the resellers creating problems with version 1 and 2, I have decided not to sell resell rights or source code rights to version 3.

Regards

Daren

23 December 2007 18:06 

The version 3 is far superior to anything i have seen and once again it proves that cheap is not always a good buy.

I hope that this helps, but make sure to check his links.


----------



## liquidblue777 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm having a problem even logging into the admin area
could anybody please assist?


----------



## kurttasche (May 28, 2009)

I too am having problems with a similar script called Media Autoresponder. Not sure if it's the same script or not. 

Everything installs fine, but when I try to test out the subscription form and submit it, I keep getting a 500 Internal Server Error. My error logs don't give any more info either.

I contacted their support desk at onlinecustomersupportdesk.com, and all they can tell me is either my file permissions are set wrong, or that the script doesn't work with php5. 

Just not sure what permissions need to be set and for what files. Also not sure how to get the script to work with php5, if those are the problems.

If anyone wants to download the script and look it over, and be able to help me figure out how to get the script to work, I have provided the download link below:

Download Media Autoresponder Script

I appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Kurt Tasche


----------



## trader2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello,
Am I able to create custom fields, like birthdays and hay a message sent to that person and only that person on their birthday?
Thanks


----------



## fsnsh6 (Nov 18, 2009)

may i know, how to install the opt-in form to the webpage for Multimedia Autoresponder?


----------

